# Is my ESC bad??



## stang_crazy (Jan 16, 2005)

Got a Traxxas Bandit with a traxxas 2015 reciever, futaba MC210CB esc, reedy conquest motor.

So on a fully charged battery pack, the car will run for just a short but till it slows way down or stops as if the battery died 2-5 minutes max. Then it starts maken a high pitched noise from the motor i think or it sounds like it to me not quite sure. Then it will go no where, sometimes afterwords if I put it on the stand then hit the throttle the motor/wheels will go no matter if ya let off the throttle or not. When its maken the high pitched noice I have to unhook from motor or unhook battery for it to quit. Ive tested the motor on its own and seems to work fine. I did tried reporgraming the ESC with the throttle and it seemed to work right all the lights go on and off etc when supposed to. Sometimes also when this happens the led on the ESC will start flashing also


Any suggestions on this or suggestions for a comparable esc thats fairly cheap?

Thanks Mike


----------



## scaletrail (Aug 27, 2012)

the same thing happened to my friends slash and it was the motor.


----------

